# Rib fracture suggestions



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi all, looking for some suggestions on keeping somewhat comfortable while my fracture heals. What do y'all do in this type of situation? 

This is happening at a rather unfortunate time for me, as my new medical insurance has not quite gone through yet. In the past for a previous rib fracture I was given a bottle of pain pills and told to lay around for a few weeks. But, we all know what the realities of this situation are when there are animals to be cared for, the garden to keep alive, and so on and so forth. In short, laying around is not an option this time.

I seem to remember an herb that supposedly helps relieve fracture pain, was this comfrey, or another herb? Also looking for more info regarding the willow bark stuff-- I have made willow water before to root fruit tree suckers, is this concoction the same or different than how you would prepare willow for its pain relief properties?

Anything else that may help? Besides staying very, very still and trying not to breathe?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I cannot always count of Rib Fractures but I turn to a wonderful plant, blue agave rendered into a concentrate that goes in my margarita. Do not drink and drive a tiller.
Always consume sensibly and avoid gut laughter.

Really...all the best...


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

You have to be careful using a LIGHT compression wrap, too much, too long and sometimes pneumonia is a complication, but it really helps if you have to move around and do stuff.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you! I will try wrapping it


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

ShannonR said:


> Thank you! I will try wrapping it


Juist be careful. All the MD advice says don't do it, but I did when mine were broke so I could at least get out of bed to pee when I woke up, LOL!
Dang did that hurt!
It had a velcro attachment like a back brace and I could tighten it when I had to stand and loosen it when I was relaxing for a while.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Solomon's seal tincture to speed the healing. Skullcap to help with the pain.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you Ellendra. I'll look both of those up this afternoon and see what can be done.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb for pain, too bad you are not in Colorado
Comfrey helps bones heal fast


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Ditto the comfrey for healing- I'd suggest a poultice (blend up fresh-if possible- herb with a little water, slather onto a piece of cloth-I use a clean bandanna, then loosely wrap it on the affected area) rather than internally. 
White willow bark is best (I think) as a tincture. A tea would be awfully bitter, but can be done; since it's a bark you'll need to let it simmer a while. Some other pretty strong pain relief herbs are California Poppy and Jamaican Dogwood. You may be able to find a tincture (or capsules, although I don't trust most of them to be fresh) at an herb or health food store. Unfortunately it takes several weeks for tincture to 'steep' so tea may be the only option if you can't find it already prepared. Just think about adding a big dollop of honey or something to make it drinkable! And those herbs (poppy/J. dogwood) should be taken fairly sparingly. The ww bark isn't quite as strong (but can upset your stomach like aspirin). 
And as always, the herbalist disclaimer... check with your doc if you have a chronic condition or are taking prescription meds 
Hope you feel better soon!!
~nyx


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Pretty much everything Nyxchik said! 

Comfrey poultice, willow bark, or regular (pure) aspirin if not. 

Can also use homeopathic arnica and/or homeopathic symphytum (symphytum is comfrey btw) in a low potency like 30C or 10X, orally.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ShannonR said:


> Thank you! I will try wrapping it


If you can't get pain medication then wrapping it with an ace bandage will probably relieve more pain than any other home remedy. The idea is that it helps prevent the ribs from moving outwards. There still might be some inward movement when you breathe, but there's not a lot you can do about that. I suspect you can reduce fractured bone movement by around 75%, which will do you a lot of good.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

Wrapping a fractured rib or ribs is very dangerous. My wife fractured two ribs & the first thing the doctors warned was DO NOT WRAP THEM. It can cause complications. So after talking to 4 different doctors over a period of time the bottom line was they all said the same thing don't wrap them. My wife used pain meds that the doctor gave her a prescription for & Alieve. 
I'm not a doctor just passing on what doctors have told me.


----------

